# HIP License



## sjrwinder (Aug 16, 2017)

If I am not mistaken the HIP license is now attached to ( Resident GA Waterfowl and Migratory Bird Stamp ). Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 16, 2017)

That's how I read it as well.


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Aug 16, 2017)

That is correct. 

DNR website: 

_The Georgia Migratory Bird Stamp is required for ALL migratory bird hunters (doves, ducks, geese, woodcock, snipe, coots, rails, or gallinules), even if a hunting license is not required. This stamp is how Georgia participates in the federal Harvest Information Program (HIP). Some licenses allow the license holder to get the Georgia Migratory Bird Stamp at no cost. The Georgia Migratory Bird Stamp is only valid for a single season (March to February). Hunters must obtain a new Georgia Migratory Bird Stamp each season. A federal Duck Stamp is still required if hunting duck._


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 16, 2017)

is this Georgia migratory bird stamp covered by the sportsmen license?


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes I believe it is.


----------



## sjrwinder (Aug 16, 2017)

"(is this Georgia migratory bird stamp covered by the sportsmen license?)"
I believe you still have to get this but no charge. Just like before you still needed the HIP every year even with the Lifetime license.
Correct me if I am not correct.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## tobymiller (Aug 18, 2017)

That's correct.  You are required to get it each year to hunt migratory birds.  There is no cost associated with it.  When you select it on the DNR license website, it will ask you to complete a survey about the number of migratory birds harvested last year.


----------

